# Collegiate Sr Event Saddle



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with them or ridden in one? I'm trying to find a saddle with a deeper seat I can use for xc & hunters. My hunter mare Cally has a beautiful jump that makes me feel secure in my CC but my young mare Dani (who I'm interested in doing xc type jumps & sjing with) kinda tosses me all over the place. So I feel that I might be a bit more secure in something with a deeper seat. Should anything happen... 

I've been seeing a lot of the Collegiate Sr event saddles that are in my price range & look along the lines of something I could use for both disciplines. But didn't know if anyone had some input if they'd be what I'm looking for. Or if anyone has suggestions of saddles I should look for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhyAHorseOfCourse (May 28, 2013)

Yup, I currently ride in one and I like it. It puts me in a better seat then most all purpose saddles. I haven't jumped in it yet, so I'm not sure if it's more secure in that regard. 

Here's a picture of mine just to make sure we're talking about the same saddle


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Mine is the convertible tree version and I love it..so has everyone else that has ridden in it. It is comfortable, gives you a very secure feeling over fences..and I am a nervous wreck over them (which is why I don't jump anymore), looks and wears well. The only reason I am keeping the one I currently have (new horse is dressage only) is for trail riding.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

WhyAHorseOfCourse - Yup! That's the saddle I've been checking out. 

tlkng1 - That's actually really comforting to hear LOL. I'm usually not horribly nervous jumping, except with Dani. She's so green that she can pop me out over XC jumps like no tomorrow. My CC just doesn't have a deep enough seat for me to drive into if need be.

I'll keep checking them out then. Thanks!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, had one for years. I felt it was a very nice saddle especially for the price. It made me feel secure without locking me in, and had a deep enough seat to feel secure but not do deep I couldn't get out of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Awesome that's exactly what I'm looking for!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

